

Show HN: SocialCla.us - Secret Santa groups with Friends - patrickod

Hey guys,<p>http://socialcla.us<p>A friend and I thought up SocialCla.us over the weekend and have spent the last few nights building it after work. SocialCla.us makes it easy to start Secret Santa groups with your Facebook friends.<p>Feedback is appreciated!<p>P
======
hansy
I guess my only feedback would be to provide a little bit more information on
how Secret Santa works through an online medium.

Oh and "Copyleft" in the footer made me chuckle.

~~~
patrickod
I had originally planned to try and integrate the Facebook gifts product into
this but unfortunately it's not yet mature enough to do so.

We make it easy to facilitate the creation and organising of Secret Santa
groups, not the actual gift exchange itself. That's up to users to figure out.

